# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  ASA Swordworks

## Scott Irey

It has been along time since I have visited the forum.  I believe I owe the community an explanation regarding ASA Swordworks.  As many may have assumed the company I was a part of is no longer in existance.  There are many reasons that it failed and if I knew in the beginning what I know now, it never would have come into existence.  

I became quite ill and had a hard time putting the effort that was needed into the company.  As the company began to burst at the seems I ended up going through bankruptcy and as a result, lost my interest in the company.  The remaining owners had similar financial problems due to the enormous amount of finances that went in and shortly after my exit closed the doors for good.  Embarrassingly many projects were left uncompleted and orders were not filled.  I sincerely wish things had not gone the way they have and for those who did not have their order completed I can only offer up my apologies.

----------

